# neukauf - rückgabe



## tumay (12. Juni 2006)

Hallo liebe leute,
ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen.
ich habe ein notebook (neu) geschenkt bekommen.
beim ersten einschalten stellte ich fest, dass dieses notebook nicht geht.
nun hat der händler das notebook vor einer woche zu siemens zurück geschickt zur reparatur bzw. austausch. ein anruf bei siemens stellte klar, dass diese nur damit beauftragt sind, das notebook zu reparieren. Ich möchte aber kein repariertes, sondern ein *neues* notebook, dafür haben ja auch meine schenker bezahlt!!
wie soll ich jetzt weiter verfahren
bitte um schnellen rat!
danke im voraus, c.


----------



## Leola13 (12. Juni 2006)

Hai,

ich bin zwar kein Jurist und kan auch keine rechtlich verbindliche Auskunft geben, aber :

Nach der Übergabe der gekauften Sache hat sich ein Mangel gezeigt. Wie muss der Käufer vorgehen?
*Zunächst muss sich der Käufer entscheiden, ob er eine Nachbesserung oder eine Ersatzlieferung möchte (§ 439 Abs. 1 BGB).* Sein Verlangen teilt er dem Verkäufer unter Bezeichnung des beanstandeten Mangels mit. Die Aufforderung zur Nacherfüllung bedarf keiner bestimmten Form, kann also insbesondere auch mündlich oder fernmündlich erfolgen.

Im Hinblick auf weitergehende Mängelansprüche empfiehlt es sich, dem Verkäufer von vornherein eine angemessene Frist zur Nacherfüllung zu setzen. Deren Länge richtet sich nach den tatsächlichen Umständen des Einzelfalles. Wird eine unangemessen kurze Frist gesetzt, beginnt eine angemessene zu laufen; einer nochmaligen Fristsetzung bedarf es insoweit nicht.

Die zum Zwecke der Nacherfüllung erforderlichen Aufwendungen, also Transport-, Wege-, Arbeits- und Materialkosten etc., hat der Verkäufer zu tragen (§ 439 Abs. 2 BGB). Liefert der Verkäufer zum Zwecke der Nacherfüllung eine mangelfreie Sache, muss der Käufer ihm die mangelhafte Sache zurückgeben und gegebenenfalls die gezogenen Nutzungen, etwa den Gebrauch eines gekauften Kraftfahrzeugs, abgelten (§ 439 Abs. 4 i.V.m. §§ 346 bis 348 BGB).

Der Verkäufer kann die vom Käufer gewählte Art der Nacherfüllung verweigern, wenn er sie persönlich erbringen muss und ihm dies aufgrund besonderer Umstände nicht zugemutet werden kann oder wenn sie einen unverhältnismäßigen Aufwand oder unverhältnismäßige Kosten verursacht. In diesem Fall beschränkt sich der Anspruch des Käufers auf die andere Art der Nacherfüllung, soweit nicht der Verkäufer auch diese aus den vorgenannten Gründen ablehnen darf (§ 439 Abs. 3 BGB). Letzterenfalls verbleiben dem Käufer lediglich die Ansprüche auf Rücktritt oder Minderung sowie Schadensersatz oder Ersatz vergeblicher Aufwendungen.


Siehe auch : hier und hier


Ciao Stefan


----------

